# Largest Single Drive for a HR10-250



## OOOOPS! (Aug 7, 2003)

Whats the largest single drive I can use for a HR10-250 and still be able to expand to a second drive later? The new 500GB is tempting.
Thanks, 
OOOOPS!


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

Should work great for you. I'm using 2 x 400 GB drives. Weaknees has tested a 2 x 500 GB system. The total theoretical limit is somewhat larger than 1 TB.


----------



## OOOOPS! (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks,
I just ordered one.
OOOOPS!


----------

